

What language would Google Glass apps be made in? - hydralist

I am currently introducing myself to programming and would love to build apps for a piece of hardware like that. Thanks
======
elbaso
My guess would be Java, since that's what Android apps are built from. They
just had a developer event for Google Glass, but there are NDA's, so you won't
get any info from anyone who attended.

------
lutusp
> What language would Google Glass apps be made in?

In principle, you could write in any language, but you need to realize that
the Google Glass system has multiple aspects -- the local code, and the code
that provides content from a distant server. The latter aspect has more
flexibility as to language.

> I am currently introducing myself to programming and would love to build
> apps for a piece of hardware like that.

Given that, it might be better to focus on grasping the basic of programming
before planning any specific application of that skill in the future.

